# Craftsman Eager-1 5.0 HP - Won't start



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Push-type lawnmower, Sears Craftsman Eager-1 5.0 HP

Model number: 917.382840
Motor model number: 143.955018 (if it is made by Tecumseh, it doesn't indicate it on the nameplate - although the float bowl is stamped "Tecumseh".)
Year purchased: 1995

This mower has sat unused for several years. I have done the following:
* Replaced the spark plug
* Replaced the air filter
* Replaced the priming bulb (old one was half melted)
* Taken apart the carburetor and soaked it overnight in Gunk, ran a narrow wire through all the holes that I could find
* Added gas and oil (little to none in it originally) but I DID not empty the existing gas and oil first.
* Replaced the control bar cable (rusted in half somewhere inside the plastic sheath)

The spark plug IS creating a spark.

When I pull the starter cord, the starter turns but the engine does not start. Not even a hiccup.

I have NEVER worked on a lawnmower (or any type of engine) before so please be gentle!

Any suggestions on my next step?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would drain all the old fuel from tank and carburetor and refill with fresh. See if it will start off a direct prime into the carburetor.


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, but what do you mean by a direct prime to the carburetor?


----------



## gfulle (Jun 5, 2009)

Try cleaning bolt that holds the float bowl on. This is your metering valve, the hole up through the bottom has to be open to the little hole in the side. sometimes a wire is needed to clean it. use a spray type carb cleaner in the large hole and let sit. When you can blow through it it is clean. spray two short blasts of the carb cleaner in the carb opening where the air cleaner fastens on and try to start it.


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

I used Gunk carb cleaner to soak all of the individual parts (including the bolt) overnight. I ran a thin wire through all of the holes (in the bolt and in the carb).

As such, I seriously doubt that the carburetor is clogged. 

Is that a bad assumption?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Shyzaboy said:


> Sorry, but what do you mean by a direct prime to the carburetor?


Using either gas or perhaps carburetor or brake cleaner, introduce a prime directly into the throat of the carburetor and then try starting the engine. If it's a carburetor problem, then the engine should start and burn off the prime.



Shyzaboy said:


> I used Gunk carb cleaner to soak all of the individual parts (including the bolt) overnight. I ran a thin wire through all of the holes (in the bolt and in the carb).
> 
> As such, I seriously doubt that the carburetor is clogged.
> 
> Is that a bad assumption?


Assumptions are almost always bad. You need to determine whether or not the carburetor is the issue, a simple prime will determine this.


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Like I mentioned in my first post, I am a complete novice at this, so please forgive my ignorance.

Which part of the carburetor is the mouth?

If I do that (once I know where to put the gas) and nothing happens, then what?

(And, yes, I know that assumptions are rarely reasonable. But it seemed like gfulle didn't read my entire post.)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Shyzaboy said:


> Which part of the carburetor is the mouth?
> 
> If I do that (once I know where to put the gas) and nothing happens, then what?


The opening where you want to prime is the area directly behind the air filter.

In either case post back your results from priming and we will advise on how to continue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

I primed with some gasoline and got it to start.

So I disassembled the carburetor again, and again soaked it overnight in Gunk.

Then I replaced the following:

*Inlet needle, seat, and clip
*Float bowl o-ring
*Gas line (along with a valve which, in hindsight, was brilliant...)

I emptied the gas tank (as best I could - there was still some on the bottom) and put in new gas.

I was able to start the engine, but immediately after starting, gas started pouring out of the hole in the priming bulb.

I guess I've managed to put something together incorrectly, but what? I took off the float bowl and looked at the float - it looked right to me, but I don't know what to look for.

Help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need to check the float and make sure there is no liquid in it. Just take it off and shake it around and listen to make sure there is no fluid in it. If there is then the float needs to be replaced. If all that checks out, you may want to take a look at the seat that the float needle presses against to shut off the fuel. It needs to be installed with the ridge down, if installed upside down, the carburetor will flood fuel. Also check and make sure the float bowl vent is clear and not plugged with anything.


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Need to check the float and make sure there is no liquid in it. Just take it off and shake it around and listen to make sure there is no fluid in it. If there is then the float needs to be replaced. If all that checks out, you may want to take a look at the seat that the float needle presses against to shut off the fuel. It needs to be installed with the ridge down, if installed upside down, the carburetor will flood fuel. Also check and make sure the float bowl vent is clear and not plugged with anything.


I was wondering about which way to install the seat. I believe (but can't be sure) that I put it in with the ridge down, but I will check.

Is there an easy way to take out the seat? I know that I mangled the old one trying to get it out...


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Hold the carb. in your hand with the float bowl on,use your air compresser and blow air in the fuel inlet about 80#the air should blow the seat in the bowl,and then you can reinstalled the seat with the ridge down.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't remember the bit about keeping the bowl in place. Luckily I found the seat...

(Also, luckily I actually own an air compressor. I don't do any type of engine work - heck, I don't even change the oil in my truck...)

Also, as you guessed, the float does have a lot of gas in it. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to replace it...


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

It looks like there was galvanic action between the float and the plug. Should I also replace the plug? (It looks somewhat corroded as well.)

I can't tell what the plug actually does, or how to take it out...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The welch plug on the inside of the carburetor, just covers the float bowl vent. It does not need to be replaced, unless you want to.


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay. I replaced the float. (Since the new float is plastic, I don't have to worry about galvanic corrosion...)

The mower starts up like a charm, but only runs for about 1-2 seconds before dying.

I was so hoping that I was done taking the carburetor apart...

What now?


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay, I just found the cross reference to the Tecumseh model number of the engine (for what it's worth):

TVS115-61039B


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Another quick note: I overtightened the high speed bowl nut and damaged the fiber washer. I replaced it with a similarly sized (ID/OD) steel (zinc coated) washer from my work bench, but it was thicker. Could that be causing a problem with the fuel inlet ports on the high speed bowl nut?

Edited to say: never mind. I found some shim washers (copper) and stacked up three to make the same thickness as the fiber washer (roughly 1 mm). The OD was a bit too big so they curved a bit as I tightened the nut, but no change in operation...


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Anything? Help!

Current status: The mower starts up like a charm, but only runs for about 1-2 seconds before dying.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Shyzaboy said:


> Anything? Help!
> 
> Current status: The mower starts up like a charm, but only runs for about 1-2 seconds before dying.


Mow Quick!!

All joking aside, there is likely a restriction in the main jet or bad seals on the nozzle.


----------



## Shyzaboy (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I don't know what that means. Is the nozzle one of the parts in the carburetor?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My apologies, your carburetor does not have the seals on the nozzle. The nozzle on your carburetor is the small tube that extends up from the bottom of the carburetor into the throat of the carburetor.

The nut that holds the float bowl on your carburetor has orifices in it that you need to make sure are clear as well as the nozzle needs to be open and clear. If you have the adjustment screw on the bowl nut, remove it and make sure all is clean and open, then set the screw 1 1/2 turns out from the closed/seated position.

Best of Luck...


----------

